# DiRT Showdown Startet nicht



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Undzwar habe ich mir DiRT Showdown gekauft, habe es installiert. Und bäääähm Spiel Startet nicht es kommt kurz das DiRT Showdown Logo aber nichtmal für eine Sekunde. 
Mein PC
CPU: Core2Quad Q8300 2,5GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon X1600 Pro (upgrade auf eine GTX260 folgt) 512MB PCI-E
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
Habe Bios Update gemacht, Spiel wurde auch öfter Deinsalliert, Alle Treiber sind für die Verbaute Hardware auf dem Aktuellsten Stand.


----------



## Gluksi (8. Januar 2014)

Sally  wird nicht laufen ... mindestens ne amd/ati HD 2000
 du hast ne dx9 graka und das mindeste ist dx 10


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2014)

DiRT Showdown - Offizielle Systemanforderungen, DirectX 11 benötigt viel Leistung 

Dein PC erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen (min. AMD HD2000)


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

Net gut...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Januar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Net gut...


 Richtig! 
Was Dein "Rechenschieber" braucht, ist ein Rundum-Hardware-Upgrade.
Falls Du kein PC-Bastler bist, zum Bleistift bekommst Du hier gut konfigurierte Rechner.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Schickt der Rechner wenn ich 8GB DDR3 rein mache oder auch 4GB und dann meine GTX260 reinflamme ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2014)

1. Versuche es mal mit in einem vernünftig formulierten, deutschsprachigen Satz. Dann lassen sich Deine Fragen -besser- beantworten.

2. Bei der nVidia GeForce GTX260 handelt es sich um eine DX10-Grafikkarte. Dahingehend sollte das Spiel starten.

Ob Du mit den Grafikeinstellungen auf _Minimum_ Deine Freude am Spiel haben wirst, musst Du für Dich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Harpenerkkk (12. Januar 2014)

Jo deine Hardware erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen, aber es kommt ja eine GTX 260 rein dann passt es ja.


----------



## RofflLol (12. Januar 2014)

Achso, ok. Naja DiRT zock ich ja nicht lange^^ eher andere Spiele ich wollt eben nur Wissen ob die andere Hardware abgesehen von der Grafikkarte das Spiel Schaffen könne. Aber da es ja anscheinend Reicht, ist ja dann alles oke.


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

So DiRT Läuft. Hab die Graka drinne. Max Einstellungen 50-60fps


----------

